# Cool



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Do you know what would be cool? If you put this stuff on the bottom of the page so we don't have to scroll up to the top on long threads.

DBSTalk.com > Non-DBS Topics > Potpourri > Millionaire Executives 

This stuff that we can click on.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Good idea, Rage, but one of them should be kept at the top of the page also because so many people, like me, are used to it.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I messed up and should have said on the bottom too. I'd like them both ways.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Not a solution, but you can always use the keyboard shortcut ctrl+home to get to the top of any page.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

How about like eBay does it.
A choice...
First post first, or
Last post first.
That would be so much easier for those that are following that post.
Just my .02 cent suggestion.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

That is something that we can't simply mod to do it, hopefully that will be a feature of the upcoming 3.0 release of our BBS software.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Not a solution, but you can always use the keyboard shortcut ctrl+home to get to the top of any page. *


Good enough!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Also don't forget Rage that in your User Control Panel you can set how many messages can be displayed per page.


----------

